

OLED micro-display with 2687 PPI (dpi) - ck2
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2012/01/27/new-evf-makes-it-clear-the-optical-viewfinders-days-are-numbered

======
ck2
0.48" × 0.38" (1.21cm × 0.97cm) = 2687 PPI, 0.0095mm dot pitch

Makes you wonder what we'll have in a few years, if they can eventually make
that 20 times the size.

Keep in mind any smartphone with 3.7" display and 854x480 resolution is
already the same PPI as the ipad3

